# TC pistol in 308



## city boy gone country

anyone here have or shot the TC pistol chambered in 308?Id like to hear your opinions. Seems like it would kick like a mule.


----------



## Richard P

I recently got into an Encore 308 15'' barrel.  I think for the reloader it is a good choice.  I really dont intend on going with commercial ammo.  It is not bad on recoil if you are already experienced and if by loading for it you keep the velocity down to roughly 1800fps with a 150gr bullet.  This is actually below commercial for the 30-30 in a 20'' rifle.  If you load a 125gr you can probably tolerate 2200 fps and maybe more.  That's about what an SKS generates from a 20'' barrel.  Remember, it weighs a good bit less than a rifle and you have less to hold.  You can add some weight to it by using the Pachmayr fore arm but it is still light.  
     If you are on the Contender frame you can duplicate these pretty closely but it will weigh less.  Either are a good choice for distances up to approximately 200yds with good light, a rest, a good scope, practice, and time enough to make a deliberate shot.  RP


----------



## Darrell H

I love the .308 in a pistol.  I killed these two elk with Encores chambered for the .308 cartridge and 150 grain Accubond handloads; one at 80 yards and one at 263 yards.  Velocity was 2500 fps in the 14" gun and 2650 fps in the 17" gun.  VERY effective!  

Recoil isn't bad at all; both hands on the grip and let it do its thing.  I was so impressed with the .308's performance that I had an XP-100 built in this caliber. 






I will be using it in Wyoming this year for mule deer.    My load is a 150 grain Sierra and 47 grains of Varget at 2650 fps.


----------



## city boy gone country

Wow! those are some nice elk.
What do those pistols run price wise ?


----------



## Darrell H

I'd say $400-$500 will put you in the .308 Win Encore business with a factory barrel.  Add another $100-$200 for a used scope.


----------



## BeenHuntn

i was looking at one also... found one today that was T/C Encore .308 with leupold scope...  used. price was $495 firm...

is that a decent deal? bad deal? 

Ben


----------



## Richard P

If you figure an Encore frame at 250, barrel at 150 and almost any Leupold worth 100----you're in the area.  What scope is it ?


----------



## BeenHuntn

Richard P said:


> If you figure an Encore frame at 250, barrel at 150 and almost any Leupold worth 100----you're in the area.  What scope is it ?



i dont recall seeing a model # on the scope. it did say leupold, but thats all i saw on it... where we would be the best place online to buy such a handgun?  thx.


----------



## Richard P

I'd keep an eye on the Swap and sell portion of G O N. You might be able to find an Encore frame as a private sale.  Also, check the classified sections of Graybeardoutdoors and Specialtypistols.  You can also look for ''Encore Barrel'' on Gunbroker.  Additionally see  Edstc.com    Ed has contender and encore barrels.  You'll need an Encore frame and 15'' barrel as well as the grip and fore end.   If you reload, I think you'd do well to try to pick up the Encore you found.  You can tame a 308 down to 30-30.  If you dont reload and rely on factory ammo you may want to look at the Contender in 7-30, 30-30, or 35Rem. as an alternate.   Let us know what you do.  Richard


----------



## encoreman

I hunt with a .308 Encore 15" barrel and definetly you want to download to reduce the recoil, it's not that it is unmangeable, but factory rounds are made for rifles, you don't need all that powder for a 15"bbl. Also I shoot a 125 gr bullet as that also reduces recoil. The 1st deer I shot with it was a nice 6 point that went 40 yds and dropped like a hammer. It put the spice back into deer hunting. Try it, and you will be hooked.


----------



## LanceColeman

Darrell H and encore man,

I been trying to swap my way in to a good hunting pistol for a while now but no one that has what I want is looking to trade for what I got (aint that always the story!)
I have an encore set up. a 50 cal muzz barrel, and 24" centerfire barrels in 7-08, 308 and 22-250. I WANT an encore pistol but am too broke to pay attention. Here's my question to you guys. I usually use the 7-08 rifle barrel.. so the 308 and 22-250 don't get used much. soooo. what I was thinking is.... take one of the other 2 center barrels to a gun smith friend of mine and have him lop off 8" of the 24" barrel and recrown it. Can I do this?? is the rifling ratio in a rifle barrel the same twist as in the pistol barrels??

I was leaning towards the 308 but I don't reload. The 22-250 would be far less on recoil but it's also going to be far less on stopping power as well.

*IF* this would be possible.... my gun smith buddy sorta owes me a bit..... I would manage to fenagle my way in to a pistol set up for my encore for the price of an encore pistol grip to replace my stock. BTW these are NOT bull barrels or pro hunters.... they are standard stainless steel 24" TC encore rifle barrels.


----------



## Richard P

Have him cut the 7-08 barrel for you.  If you wanted it to remain rifle length you could go down to 17'' or 18.  If you want a handgun you'd have to get the grip and fore-end.  The folks at Specialty Pistols say the barrel can exceed 16'' on handguns. 
   It might be a good place to ask the same questions.  Keep us posted.


----------



## LanceColeman

I don't think the screw holes for the rifle fore ends are in the same place as the pistol fore ends. (may be wrong on this) Thats why I was thinkin stay with the longer rifle fore end.

dunno bout cuttin my 7-08 man...... I love that rifle set up. it's the one I use the most.


----------



## Richard P

It's clear that you have some soul searching to do on it. Maybe you'll have better luck in finding a trade.  I know for my purposes it isnt a great deal of difference, but I would surely like a 15'' 7-08. I understand why you'd not want to mess with yours.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I have one and haven't found the recoil to be too bad at all.  I tend to wear gloves if I'm at the range to help out some.  I've never shot it without hearing protection due to the shorter barrel.  That is what I'm really scared of, the report.  I have some hearing damage from a Browning Boss in .300 Winny from 1997.  Just a pain in the butt to always tote muffs when hunting with the pistol.  They are a blast to shoot critters with IMO!


----------



## fatbeeman

*got a 308*

I got one fired it one time,need to get rid of it. or trade for some thing different any ideas?  Don


----------



## Richard P

You're saying you have a 15'' .308 barrel and you dont like it ?  After only only one shot ?  What ammo did you use ?


----------



## DaddyPaul

P.S. To my original post.  I shoot factory .308 Core Lokts through mine with no fuss.  I'm 6'3" and go about 220 if that matters.


----------



## fatbeeman

*richard*

yes shot it one time with hand loads. the problem is barrel is short and I have arthritis bad in my wrist. would just as well trade it for a rifle.
 the gun looks like darrel's in the photo above I really made bad choice on this.
 Don


----------



## Richard P

Arthritis in the fingers and wrist is not fun. Since you can load for it, you might consider a 125gr bullet at around 1900 to 2000fps. That is less than an SKS round produces. It will still have some snap to it but not nearly like pushing a 150gr bullet. 
  A second thought is trading for a 243 barrel---if you still want the handgun aspect----and can find someone willing to part with theirs.  Do you have the wood grip or a Pachmayr ?  A shock absorbing grip may get you by.  If all that isnt appealing you can buy the rifle stock and sell/swap the .308 for something of your choice. You might try Edstc.com  or Gunbroker for a replacement barrel.


----------



## fatbeeman

*308*

thanks for info. still like long guns so still gonna trade it off. I have 357 I shoot reduced loads 38special 105gr just cutting paper in it.I got this gun in on some classes I give.
 Don


----------

